# Mollies and Platties.



## Platanus (Mar 12, 2011)

Hello! Forum.

I'm new in the aquarium hobby business, But I'll try to explain briefly on what is going on.

When I first bought the aquarium, i got the 20 Gallon deluxe kit with most of the things included. I got an air pump and undergravel system along the kit.

So the problem is quite simple, I think the water condition is fine, I test the water recently and it seems to be quite crystal clear. A local pet store told me crystal clear is not necessarily good (Depending on the good bacteria that inhabit the aquarium.

So I bought Female Black Lyretail Molly
(Can't show image due to posting restrictions, but heres the link to img580.imageshack.us/i/femalemolly.jpg/

I also bought Red Wag Platy, But I didn't take pictures yet.

So after all the 10 fishes I bought settled in. I noticed the molly was quite lonely. as well as the platy... So I bought opposite sex for each. 

I bought Black Male Molly:
img651.imageshack.us/i/malemolly.jpg

Another Female (Yellow Molly) 

Ok lets wrap up the explanation about mollies: So I have 1 black male molly. 1 gold molly (Female), 1 Black Lyretail molly(Female). But the male is not interested in neither, black female chase the male from time to time, but her belly is already shaped like a trapezoid, I was wondering if shes pregnant?

Ok now the thing about platys, The Male Red Wag Platy got hes 2 opposites (2x Females). He follows both of them, swims along side, literally never leaving any of the females out of sight, but the females keep running away as if they're not interested.

See? The same problem with the senior fishes in the tank, but the complete opposite in genders, yet none of the supplemental new fish made any of them mate for real. The senior fish in the tank (I used senior because they were bought earlier ) seems to be really attracted to the new opposite sex fish of the same kind, but the new ones have no interest at all...

On the side note > My Black Female (lyretail) molly keeps attacking Shubunkin fish (Probably because of the Territorial issues...As far as I know)

Thank you for all the answers. I hope I didn't fail at being constructive and made the post easy-to-understand.

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

So what is your question? If there are males and females they will mate, if that is the question. Females trying to get away is normal. Some males act different than others.

You have 12 fish total? How long has your tank had fish in it?


----------



## Platanus (Mar 12, 2011)

Theres 3 questions.

1# Why are the seniors (that were once lonely) and when I added new opposite sex of seniors) the seniors started following the new ones. But the new ones are always running away. Will they ever settle down and become not afraid of each other? all of the fish are around 2 months old, the new ones (month old) They are comfy in the aquarium, they don't hide at all)

2# My black LyreMolly has a trapezoid shaped belly? Is she pregnant? Watch the picture in the link. 

3#Male platy keeps following the female platies, and it seems that he gets ignored all the time, how can he fertilize females if the females keeps running away?

Sorry for a fail to be constructive and clear


----------



## roro1112 (Mar 19, 2011)

How long have you had the tank up and running? So many fish in a new aquarium is not a good thing, you will have a bunch of nitrates, and nitrates lead to algae. The female running away from the male, in any pair of fish is normal. The fish get really aggressive when trying to mate, even if the female is already pregnant, the male will still try to mate.


----------

